# Moving to Athens



## kassandra (Mar 26, 2012)

Geia,

So in a few months (planned date 10th November) I will be moving permanently to Greece to live with my Greek boyfriend. We'll be first at Glyfada district with his parents before moving into a small studio-flat-esq house in Voula when it is ready. I'll be volunteering at Attiko Parko (for those that don't know, it's an excellent zoo near/in Spata) and self-teaching Greek in the meantime. This post is more or less to either meet people or get advice, I've visited Greece about 10 times and at least 5 of these times have been to Athens (also been to Naousa, Xanthi, Thessalonikh, Kassandra (irony, I know), Polygyros, Pylos and more) so I'm no stranger to Greek way of life and more personal things in Greek (i.e. slang and custom). My Greek knowledge is so-so, I know a lot of words (most not too formal) and often attempt to string them together, even if my structuring is incorrect the meaning usually gets understood, but I intend to become fluent. I'm partially TEFL-qualified, a qualified photographer and 18 but very familiar with a lot of the key areas of Athens.

Anyone else here living in Athens? Also if anyone has any old Greek-language books that they no longer use they would be very welcome. Am currently wrapping up my situation in England (as I live in a house share, where all my possessions are going is a long procedure!) and can't wait to get to my home-away-from-home in Greece! And to finally get my hands on a good pitta souvlaki/kalamaki or soutzoukakia


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

I live in Athens in Kallithea area. If you want to learn good Greek I recommend you "Rosetta Stone" software. I have it and it's amazing whether you want to learn Greek or Chinese 

Cheers!


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello kassandra,
I live in voula...when you get here and need someone to hang out with or get some help you can contact me if you want.Got some greek language books you can check out too.Take care


----------

